# Here is my new Van Project!



## sentient (Oct 23, 2014)

Alright everyone! So after looking at different vans and options for quite a while... here is what i finally ended up with 
At first i wanted a big van for full time living but after budgeting what i wanted to spend the money i had saved and after a change in circumstances i went for a small van... 

I made a youtube video and will be doing updates of my camper journey as it goes along  so here it is!

DIY Camper Van Project Daihatsu Extol mini camper - YouTube

Thanks!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 24, 2014)

Hats off to you! 

Good luck with the project and your travels, you'll be able to park just about anywhere you like 

(PS bit worried about the bit where you say it was blown over - you might have to eat a few more pies to give it some ballast!!!  :lol-053: )


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 24, 2014)

Love it. I can't wait to see how it turns out.
Has it got a name?


----------



## shella (Oct 25, 2014)

nice cant wait to see more


----------



## sentient (Oct 25, 2014)

*Thanks *

Thanks for the nice commenta everyone 

It got blown over when the previous owner was driving through the hills in wales whilst also on a corner i think... it is a very light van but i think after having all the soundproofing, insulation, units and bed/seats etc it should be more stable on the road.

Also thinkng of lowering it but only a couple inches because it is quite high and bouncy at the moment i can understand why it had toppled haha.

Cheers!


----------



## Geraldine (Oct 26, 2014)

Great project,Mandie and I sat and watched your video clip tonight,really good camera shots.
Good luck.fingers crossed.Please keep us updated.
Cheers
David


----------



## wrinklyninja (Oct 26, 2014)

*Do you BMX?*

Is that you on your bike? If your hammer skills have the same fearless determination as some of those gaps the van's set for awesomeness!


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 30, 2014)

Look forward to seeing the updates.


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 30, 2014)

yep know that feeling about being blown  did 360  in my old van lol it was a bit blowy that day mind you it snowed  rained and the sun came out all in one trip up north scary fairy


----------



## sentient (Oct 30, 2014)

haha yeah thats me on those other videos  and thanks! i'll be going on lots of adventures with the bmx in the back when its done!


----------



## bru (Oct 30, 2014)

hope to see more vids of it coming along


----------

